# Trudnoća i porod > Nakon poroda >  maternica
pozdrav svim mamama,
rodila sam u 9. mjesecu i pri zadnjem ginekoloskom pregledu ustanovljeno je da mi se  jos maternica nije vratila na mjesto....
ima li netko od vas slicno iskustvo? da li je normalno da mi se jos nije vratila u prvobitno stanje ili se trebam zabrinjavat? i zanima me ako se ne vrati sama od sebe u nekom razdoblju kako se to rjesava i da li moze utjecat na nesto ( primjerice na iducu trudnocu? ) hvala vam unaprijed na odgovorima...sva sam u panici  :Sad:

----------


## kovke

Nisam sigurna, ali mislim da to nije ništa čudno. Pa trebalo je 9 mjeseci da se poveća, pa ne može se u 3 mjeseca vratit na svoje mjesto. Možda će ti netko stručniji reći i nešto pametnije, ali mislim da to nije ništa za zabrinjavati se. A šta je ginić rekao?

----------

